# Michael Myers for Halloween? 3rd year in a row go another year? or switch it up?



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

It looks really good, but personally i would switch it up.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

If you can think of a way to take it to the next level, I'd stick with it! You've done some cool stuff to it so if you can take it even further, go for it! If you've maxed out the idea, try something else.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

MM is a Halloween icon. I like the jump suit but IMO, the mask leaves a lot to be desired. The hair is much too long and the face detail isn't there, not uncommon for a Don Post mask. If you have fun with the character and get a good reaction after three years, then go with it if you want. If you find yourself getting bored with the character then change it up.
What I notice is that as time goes on, a lot of younger people don't recognize or react to these classic characters like the previous generation. They are scared, but don't know who MM is, or Freddy Krueger, etc..

check out the MM masks from Halloween Asylum. Probably the best out there (in the affordable range)

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/michael_myers_halloween_ii_mask.html



http://www.halloweenasylum.com/michael_myers_halloween_ii_blood_tears_mask.html


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I always say do what you want. If you still enjoy costuming as a certain character, then by all means continue it. I've done characters more than once but always seem to evolve the look. 

Being a rather big Halloween fan, and have costumed as Myers before, I would upgrade the look you have had. There is a very, very nice mask that was offered by TOT Studios last year for 50 bucks and was available at most seasonal Halloween shops as well as online sellers. They are even offering a $35 "economy" mask this year which beats any of the mass produced regular retail masks.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Shadowbat said:


> I always say do what you want. If you still enjoy costuming as a certain character, then by all means continue it. I've done characters more than once but always seem to evolve the look.
> 
> Being a rather big Halloween fan, and have costumed as Myers before, I would upgrade the look you have had. There is a very, very nice mask that was offered by TOT Studios last year for 50 bucks and was available at most seasonal Halloween shops as well as online sellers. They are even offering a $35 "economy" mask this year which beats any of the mass produced regular retail masks.


Shadowbat, the TOT studios MM mask is the same one sold by Halloween Asylum. It's one of the best made at a great price.
http://www.trickortreatstudios.com/michael_myers_halloween_II_full_head_mask.html


----------



## GrimReaper1331 (Sep 23, 2010)

wow holy smokes nice comments every one ..i had thought that i should had gave it a rest but i think after hearing this all i should Re vamp him back to Life and take it to a whole new level. or go as a pretty Sick Grim reaper...but thanks for the links to a new mask.


----------



## GrimReaper1331 (Sep 23, 2010)

What I notice is that as time goes on, a lot of younger people don't recognize or react to these classic characters like the previous generation. They are scared, but don't know who MM is, or Freddy Krueger, etc..

Yea i know i see it every year...but the Impact is still there,,I still get them. they know the Boogie man is real. i hada couple of kids give me a fist bump for know who i was..and i had seen a few kids dressed as MM. one i seen..Package MM..Bright blue jumpsuit i wanted to smack him...


----------



## GrimReaper1331 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you...yea i just thought after a while people would had know it was me...but i love what i had done..freaks out the kids and even the parents


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I kinda like that it doesn't exactly resemble MM from any of the films. It looks like a character who has been through a lot that we don't know about.


----------

